# Honda HS724 Shop Manual



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all, I just picked up a nice HS724 W snow blower and I was wondering if there was somewhere I could download a shop manual. Or does anyone have a copy? Thank you! - Jim


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,
Congrats!
Hope this helps:
http://m.powerequipment.honda.com/pdf/manuals/00X317677230.pdf


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the link, but I have the owners manual. I'm looking for the shop manual - the manual for fixing/rebuilding the machine. I always like to have one to check carb settings, etc. If anyone can point me to one or provide me a copy, I'd appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda offers paper shop manuals via their eBay store. $39.95 and includes free shipping and updates for three years. 

For the HS724, there are two different manuals, depending on the frame serial number on the unit. It's on the back rear of the frame.

For units with serial number 1000001-1999999, use this link:
Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow Blower Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay

For units with serial number 2400001 and higher, use this link:
Honda HS724K1 724 Snow Blow Service Repair Shop Manual | eBay


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Very good, thanks for letting me know. - Jim


----------

